# 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?



## dSaster (12. Juni 2012)

*120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

Hi Leute,

ich habe schon das halbe Netz abgegrast und den Support von Samsung, ATI und Lenovo bemüht. Nur so richtig geholfen wurde mir bisher auch nicht.
Also folgendes - ich besitze derzeit ein Lenovo Y560 Notebook mit einer ATI 5730 GPU. Das notebook hat VGA und HDMI out.
Nun möchte ich irgendwie einen 120Hz TFT im 2D Modus an meinem Notebook betreiben - ist dass überhaupt Möglich.
Soweit ich gesehen habe gibt es ja alle erdenklichen Adapter von HDMI <-> DVI, DVI <-> DP, und und und.

Bisher konnte ich nur den Samsung 2233rz testen und habe es nicht geschaft trotz HDMI1.4a Kabel und voll beschaltetem HDMI -> DVI Adapter.
Grundsätzlich möchte ich meinen alten CRT in rente schicken um etwas mehr Platz auf dem Schreibtisch zu haben. Aber ohne 120Hz wird das nix.

Falls Nötig lege ich mir auch ein neues Notebook zu.
Wäre für Notebook + Monitor Kombinationen auch sehr aufgeschlossen - aber wenn möglich behalte ich das Lenovo noch ne weile.

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen. Danke


----------



## ColorMe (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

Mir wäre nicht bewusst warum das nicht gehen soll.

HDMI Kabel an TFT und Notebook, am TFT die Source auswählen (falls nicht automatisch erkannt) und fertig. Gleiche gilt bei VGA.

Versteh das Problem nicht wirklich, da HDMI ein genormter Anschluss ist und somit untereinander kompatibel sein sollte.

Gruß

EDIT:

Drücke einfach mal bei angeschlossenen Kabeln Windowstaste+P und wähle den gewünschten Modi zusätzlich aus. Windowstaste + X kann auch hilfreich sein.


----------



## Superwip (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

Es ist im Standard nicht vorgesehen.

Mit manchen Bildschirmen und manchen GraKas kann es trotzdem funktionieren aber wie das in dem konkreten Fall aussieht weiß ich nicht


----------



## Ryle (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

Bei ner AMD GPU aus der 5er Generation wird es wohl eher nichts. Offiziell geht es im Grunde gar nicht, technisch ist es je nach Hardware möglich (bisher GTX580 und GTX6xx und ab Q3 2011 Monitor Modellen) wenn man mit Custom Auflösungen arbeitet aber in deinem Fall wird es zu 99% nicht gehen. 

Versuchen kannst du es natürlich trotzdem, einfach dem Guide für Downsampling folgen (klick) und dort die Auflösung deines Bildschirms beibehalten und beim adden einer neuen Auflösung 120 als Refreshrate angeben. Ansonsten musst du beim Kauf eines neuen Laptops eben auf Displayport und/oder Dual Link DVI achten.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*



ColorMe schrieb:


> Mir wäre nicht bewusst warum das nicht gehen soll.
> HDMI Kabel an TFT und Notebook, am TFT die Source auswählen (falls nicht automatisch erkannt) und fertig. Gleiche gilt bei VGA.
> Versteh das Problem nicht wirklich, da HDMI ein genormter Anschluss ist und somit untereinander kompatibel sein sollte.
> Drücke einfach mal bei angeschlossenen Kabeln Windowstaste+P und wähle den gewünschten Modi zusätzlich aus. Windowstaste + X kann auch hilfreich sein.



Und was hat das mit seiner Frage zu tun


----------



## ColorMe (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

Ich dachte es ging darum einen 120Hz TFT mit HDMI zu betreiben und dachte das wäre möglich. Habe mich da aber vertan, waren doch nur 60Hz. 

Zur Berichtigung:

Wenn kein Dual-Link DVI oder DisplaPort Anschluss vorhanden ist wird das nichts mit 120Hz in FullHD.


----------



## dSaster (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*



ColorMe schrieb:


> Wenn kein Dual-Link DVI oder DisplaPort Anschluss vorhanden ist wird das nichts mit 120Hz in FullHD.



Muss auch nicht Full hd sein. Bei welcher Auflösung würde denn 120HZ MIT HDMI funktionieren?


----------



## ColorMe (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

Wie gesagt, gar nicht. Ich habe mich da vertan. HDMI kann nur max. 60Hz. Ob es da jetzt irgendwelche Tweaks etc. gibt, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aber im Normalfall unterstützt HDMI max. 60Hz.

Sry nochmal dir da vielleicht falsche Hoffnungen gemacht zu haben.


----------



## reinhardrudi (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

dem stimme ich zu--HDMI = 60HZ

mfg


----------



## dSaster (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

Danke für eure Antworten.
Sieht also mau aus. Sch****!

Wenn ich also 120Hz unbedingt will brauch ich ein neues notebook mit DisplayPort.


----------



## Softy (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

120Hz funktioniert bei mir auch nur mit DVI-D, nicht mit HDMI. Die Frage ist, warum willst Du unbedingt 120Hz Frequenz?


----------



## ColorMe (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

Ich denke zwecks Gaming. ^^

Bei der Bildbearbeitung usw. wird das wohl kaum gebraucht.


----------



## Softy (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*



ColorMe schrieb:


> Ich denke zwecks Gaming. ^^



120 fps schafft die HD5730 aber nur bei Tetris und Minesweeper  Und auch das nur ohne AA/AF


----------



## dSaster (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*



Softy schrieb:


> 120 fps schafft die HD5730 aber nur bei Tetris und Minesweeper  Und auch das nur ohne AA/AF


 
QUAKE LIVE
dsaster's QuakeLive TDM Rank - QLRanks.com

Ausserdem habe ich ja bereits geschrieben, dass ich aktuell nen CRT mit 120Hz betreibe. Von daher wirds wohl Sinn machen.
Ehrlich ich hab den Unterschied beim Kollegen gesehen 60Hz und 120Hz im klone betrieb. 
Es ist ein Riesen unterschied. Und für mich genau der Unterschied ziwschen spielbar und kotzübel.


Habe hier im Forum etwas weiter unten gerade ne Diskussion über den BenQ XL2420T gefunden und das hier entdeckt:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/BenQ/XL2420T/961009/?

"_An Anschlussmöglichkeiten bietet der XL2420T VGA, DVI-D, DisplayPort und HDMI. Die Wiedergabe der Bilder in 3D bei 120 Hz und 1080p ist sowohl über HDMI, DisplayPort als auch über den DVI-Anschluss möglich._"

Ja wie denn nun? Gehts also doch irgendwie? Oder bezieht sich das nicht auf den 120Hz Input im 2D Betrieb - sondern auf interne Aufbereitung der 3D Bilder (side-by-side und der Kram)?


----------



## Hübie (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

120 Hz per HDMI funktionieren! Vorraussetzung ist dass der Ein- und Ausgang dem 1.4a-Standard entsprechen, man ein highspeed Kabel braucht und per Treiber Frequenzen erzwingen kann. Weiß net obs bei AMD mit externen tools möglich ist. Bei nVidia einfach im Treiber ne benutzerdefinierte Auflösung erstellen und die gewünschte Frequenz eintragen. HDMI 1.3 ging bei mir bis 90 Hz. HDMI 1.4 machte 120 Hz mit.

Siehe hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ayport-kabel-120hz-displayport-allgemein.html

In deinem Fall wirds aber nicht gehen (HDMI-Ausgang is wohl nur 1.3 und Treiber kann keine custom resolution ).


----------



## reinhardrudi (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*



Softy schrieb:


> 120 fps schafft die HD5730 aber nur bei Tetris und Minesweeper  Und auch das nur ohne AA/AF



ääh-120hz heißt nicht 120FPS-da ist doch ein kleiner unterschied


----------



## Softy (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*



reinhardrudi schrieb:


> ääh-120hz heißt nicht 120FPS-da ist doch ein kleiner unterschied



Ja, schon klar, dass 50fps auf einem 120Hz Schirm flüssiger aussehen als auf einem 60Hz Monitor. Und auch klar, dass 120 fps niemals synchron in 120Hz umgesetzt werden. Aber Idealfall sollte der 120Hz Schirm mit 120 fps gefüttert werden, oder?  Ich zumindest strebe im 2D Betrieb konstante 120fps an, und im 3D Betrieb konstante 60fps.


----------



## dSaster (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, schon klar, dass 50fps auf einem 120Hz Schirm flüssiger aussehen als auf einem 60Hz Monitor. Und auch klar, dass 120 fps niemals synchron in 120Hz umgesetzt werden. Aber Idealfall sollte der 120Hz Schirm mit 120 fps gefüttert werden, oder?  Ich zumindest strebe im 2D Betrieb konstante 120fps an, und im 3D Betrieb konstante 60fps.


 
Generell sollte es auf einem 120Hz Schirm auch unabhängig von der fps flüssiger erscheinen.
Und bei QuakeLive ist Maxfps bei 125. Die ich auch mit meiner 5730 konstant schaffe. 

Bei 125fps und 120Hz kann man auch v_sync aktivieren. Bei 120fps und 120Hz ist es zu Grenzwertig da es hier vorkommen kann, dass beim v_sync signal das Bild eben noch nicht ganz fertig gerendert ist und dann kommts erst beim nächsten sync dran. Also LAG!!!
Gilt aber nur im Fall v_sync mit doublebuffer. Bei tripple buffer siehts wieder anders aus. Aber damit schweift das Thema auch zu sehr ab.

Erstmal 120Hz auf so einem dämlichen TFT hinbekommen. Leider ist die Auswahl an Notebooks mit DP nicht sehr groß.
Standard ist grad immer noch VGA und HDMI. Selbst bei den "Gaming Notebooks"

Mir kommt es grad so vor als ob die Technik in diesem Segment sich grad selbst vorraus ist und die Kompatibilität auf der Strecke geblieben ist.


----------



## xSunshin3x (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

Kommt ein Desktop-PC für dich nicht in Frage (und dein altes Notebook behalten)?


----------



## dSaster (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

Könnte eine Option sein. Ja.


----------



## Superwip (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*



> 120 Hz per HDMI funktionieren! Vorraussetzung ist dass der Ein- und Ausgang dem 1.4a-Standard entsprechen, man ein highspeed Kabel braucht und per Treiber Frequenzen erzwingen kann. Weiß net obs bei AMD mit externen tools möglich ist. Bei nVidia einfach im Treiber ne benutzerdefinierte Auflösung erstellen und die gewünschte Frequenz eintragen. HDMI 1.3 ging bei mir bis 90 Hz. HDMI 1.4 machte 120 Hz mit.


 
Der Bildschirm bzw. TV oder Beamer muss die 120Hz natürlich auch unterstützen- meist ist das nicht der Fall.

120Hz via HDMI auf 120Hz via DVI adaptern ist aber jedenfalls kaum möglich.


----------



## Hübie (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*



Superwip schrieb:


> Der Bildschirm bzw. TV oder Beamer muss die 120Hz natürlich auch unterstützen- meist ist das nicht der Fall.
> 
> 120Hz via HDMI auf *120Hz via DVI adaptern* ist aber jedenfalls kaum möglich.


 
Das habe ich getestet und es funktionierte in der Tat nicht. Per HDMI und/oder DVI Duallink ohne Adapter ist es dennoch möglich. Wir reden hier übrigens ausschließlich von 120-Hz Geräten  (siehe Threadtitel).


----------



## Superwip (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*



> Wir reden hier übrigens ausschließlich von 120-Hz Geräten


 
Die meisten 120Hz Bildschirme und TVs unterstützen "echtes" 120Hz per HDMI aber leider nicht, selbst wenn sie einen HDMI Eingang haben, sondern eben nur das Framepacking wie im HDMI 1.4*a* Standard vorgesehen. Wenn überhaupt... es gibt auch einige 120Hz Monitore, die zwar HDMI besitzen, über HDMI aber nur 60Hz nutzen können.

Konkret geht es hier ja unter anderem um den Samsung 2233RZ... dieser Monitor, der zu den ersten LCD Monitoren mit 120Hz gehört ist älter als der HDMI 1.4 Standard... klar, dass das nicht funktionieren kann 

Aber auch bei den meisten anderen 120Hz Monitoren und TVs ist es nicht möglich, ich kenne es eigentlich nur von ein paar Beamern.


----------



## Hübie (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

Ja das stimmt. Mein BenQ hat auch noch einen HDMI 1.3 Eingang welcher max. 90 Hz@Full HD mit macht. Mein Acer hingegen hat einen 1.4 Eingang welcher auch 120 Hz bei 1920x1080 Pixel verarbeiten kann.

Edit: Übrigens gingen an der HD 6870 keine 120 Hz per HDMI. Ich finde auch nirgends Specs zu dem Ausgang (ASUS DCII 1GB). Meine GTX 580 macht das sowohl per HDMI als auch DVI (logisch )... DP hab ich nicht getests da keiner meiner Monitore so einen Eingang nutzt.


----------



## dinovom (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

HM, ich habe eine EVGA GTX 670 mit HDMI 1.4a und nen BenQ XL2420T mit HDMI 1.4 sowie ein 1.4 High Speed Kabel. Habe verschiedene Frequenzen/Timings probiert auch die E-EDID (von DL DVI-D), aber das maximale was ich geschafft hab waren 90Hz (Vertikal - mit Autom. Timing d.h. 67kHz Horizontal). Nichtmal auf 1680x1050 waren 120Hz möglich (weder Autom noch E-EDID was dem "CVT - Reduziertes Blanking" entspricht und dabei 137,28 Horizontal hätte). Und das obwohl der Treiber folgendes listet:


> [XL2420T_HDMI.AddReg]
> HKR,"MODES\1920,1080",Mode1,,"15.0-135.0,24.0-120.0,+,+"


Hab wohl wirklich schlechte Transistoren drinn wies hier steht: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...20hz-displayport-allgemein-2.html#post4186979. Vermutlich im Monitor da der XL2420TX 3D per HDMI erlaubt.

Mir kommt grad - der hat 2 HDMI Eingänge - und ich hab nur einen probiert aber denke nicht, dass das was ändern würde. Ihr meint ja DVI-HDMI Adapter würden nicht funktionieren, aber auch schon DP-HDMI probiert? Wer sich fragt warum obwohl die Karte eh 2xDL DVI sowie DP 1.2 Anschluss hat - für die Intel GPU wenn ich im Lucid Virtu MVP i-Mode Energie spare.


----------



## Hübie (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

Es liegt schlicht an der iGPU. Intel schränkt da wohl unnötig ein. Wahrscheinlich eine Treibersache. Nutze die GeForce und es sollte gehen. Die 600er haben aber allgemein Probleme mit Downsampling/Frequenz-Übertaktung bzgl. des Monitors also ohne Gewähr. Ob es ein treiberseitiges limit ist oder ein hardware-limit weiß ich nicht. Dazu gabs afaik auch noch keinerlei Infos.
Die 600er können bei 120 Hz in den P12-state, aber sind wenig DS-tauglich die 500er gehen nur bis 110 Hz in den P12-state aber sind sehr DS-freundlich.


----------



## dinovom (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

Nein! Es liegt nicht an Intel! Ja ok, die haben 60 Hz Beschränkung aber habs testweise auch an der GTX 670 (HDMI alleine sowohl GPU als auch Monitor) probiert wo es keine Beschränkung gibt - die 15 Sekunden werden getestet aber der Monitor bleibt schwarz oder Meldung ala ausserhalb des Signal-Bereichs. Zwar hab ich das nicht explizit so beschrieben aber dann wäre der Text ganz anders wie - der Intel Treiber meldet, dass 1080p 120Hz via HDMI ausserhalb der Spezifikation liegen. Timing Settings sind bei Intel ja gar nicht möglich aber hier hätt ichs dann per PowerStrip probiert wenns bei NV gegangen wär. Downlsampling habe ich noch nicht getestet.

EDIT: Allerdings hat der Monitor andere Probleme (unter gewissen Voraussetzungen Vertikale Streifen und seit neuem auch Grünes Bild), wird nun repariert (neue Firmware wurde erwähnt)/ausgetauscht (da RMA nach dem grünen Bild)? Vl. gehts danach - werds auf jeden Fall testen und mich gerne wieder melden bzw. wenn du noch Tipps dazu hast?

EDIT2: Etwas OT aber: kennst du ein Tool das den GPU-Eingang de-/aktiviert. Also hab 2 Probleme wenn ich DP an NV und HDMI an Intel anschließe:
- 3D Vision funkt ned wenn 2 Monitore angeschlossen sind (zumindest der 2. an der Intel - egal ob Virtu MVP aktiv oder nicht), also wie hier.
- "Virtu MVP i-Mode" funkt ned wenn DP an NV angeschlossen ist auch wenn ich am Monitor nur HDMI anzeigen lasse.


----------



## Hübie (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

Sorry, aber ich selber habe keine 3D-Vision-Brille. Kenne mich mit dem control-panel nicht aus. Theoretisch musst du 3D-Vision ja nur sagen welchen Ausgang es nutzen soll. Alternativ kannst du ja auch einfach den normalen Monitor vor einer 3D-Session im Geräte-Manager zu deaktivieren.

Meld dich wieder wenn der Monitor zurück ist.

LG Hübie


----------



## dinovom (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

Tja, ich hab dort eh den Monitor ausgewählt - es gibt aber auch nur den einen Monitor jedoch eben Nvidia auf DisplayPort-Eingang und Intel auf HDMI. Vl. würds mit 2 unterschiedlichen Monitoren eh funktionieren. Denke aber eher es liegt daran dass die Nvidia nicht weiß, dass an der Intel der Monitor per HDMI angeschlossen ist und Win7 diesen automatisch erweitert.

Der Ansatz von dir ist zwar gut, hab dann auch gleich bevor ichs probiert hab nach ner Batch-Lösung gesuch und gefunden "devcon disable MONITOR\BNQ7F05" (wobei nach einer Win7x64 kompatiblen Version zu suchen ist Link1, Link2, Link3.) Erst dann hab ichs probiert um festzustellen, dass deaktivieren nicht reicht.  Nicht mal ne Deinstallation   . Offenbar ein Schutz denn auch wenn ich im Gerätemanager den Monitor bzw. Eingang deaktiviere/deinstalliere den ich gerade nutze bleibt der trotzdem aktiv (damit man nicht vor schwarzem bildschirm hockt? Dabei würde aus/einstecken eh wieder P&P auslösen - naja).

Macht nichts - eine andere Lösung: 3D Vision/Virtu MVP stört eig. nur dass der andere aktiv also erweitert/geklont wird - wenn ich unter Bildschirmauflösung das ganze nur auf einem Desktop anzeige (was mich jetzt nicht stört - im Gegenteil) dann erreiche ich gewünschtes Verhalten (3D meckert nicht wenn Desk1 aktiv, MVP ohne Virtualization zeigt bei "Desktop 1 DP" die Nvidia - bei "Desktop 2 HDMI" die Intel aktiv hier also i-Mode) . Das ganze nun auch automatisiert (2 Windows Shell scripts - als .vbs abspeichern):


```
' basierend auf http://www.winfuture-forum.de/index.php?showtopic=187354
' WS-Tutorial http://www.oc-s.com/tutorials/WSH/wscriptshell.htm
' Öffnet Bildschirmauflösung, wählt "Desktop nur auf 1 anzeigen" (bei 2 Monitoren, #2 aktiv) aus und bestätigt

set wshell = CreateObject("WScript.shell")
Set shella = WScript.CreateObject ("Shell.Application") 

' shella.MinimizeAll / shella.UndoMinimizeAll
wshell.run "rundll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL desk.cpl,,3"
wscript.sleep 1000
wshell.sendkeys("%M{LEFT}{TAB 6}{ENTER}")
' "TAB 4" wäre auch ok aber "ALT M" geht schneller/ist sicherer
wscript.sleep 2000
wshell.sendkeys("{LEFT}{ENTER}")
```

Bzw. ein 2. Scrip dass statt ...%M{LEFT}... nun ....%M{RIGHT}... für Desktop 2 anzeigen auswählt.

Das wäre also gelöst - nun noch die 120Hz auf HDMI hinkriegen - ich hoffe ja die Reparatur bringts.


----------



## Hübie (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

Da kann man mal sehen wie dämlich Programmierer arbeiten. Und du als Endkunde guckst doof aus der Wäsche wenn man nicht so energisch ist wie du  Na ich hoff jedenfalls dass du es hinbekommst.


----------



## OctoCore (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

HDMI hat zur Zeit einfach nicht die Bandbreite (nicht für Full-HD) bei den definierten Consumerformaten. 3D-Filme von BluRay laufen praktisch mit 48 Hz (ist eine Frage des Betrachtungswinkels, es sind 24 Hz, aber mit der doppelten Bildinformation, zwei bilder mit 24 Hertz entsprechen in der Bandbreite eben FullHD mit 48 Hz) - das packt HDMI locker, dafür wurde praktisch nur das Protokoll erweitert für 1.4a. Höhere Bandbreite braucht es dafür nicht. Um es klar zu sagen: es ist nicht mehr Bandbreite für FullHD definiert. Technisch gesehen gibt es bei HDMI ja 340 Mhz Takt. Aber für soviel ist für 1920x1080 nicht vorgesehen - das spielt sich alles unter 165 MHz ab.
Auf der anderen Seite heißt das aber nicht, dass über eine HDMI-Buchse auch unbedingt ein HDMI-Signal laufen muss - DVI-Ausgänge mit HDMI-Adapter schicken deshalb auch nicht gleich die Daten im HDMI-Protokoll, sondern es bleibt bei DVI - das geht ja auch mit alten Karten, die überhaupt kein HDMI beherrschen.
3D für Spiele mit HDMI 1.4a-Standard ist definiert mit 1280x720p in 60 Hz - also praktisch auf dem Monitor wegen der wieder getrennten Doppelframes 120 Hz.
Es ist einfach kein Standard definiert für FullHD mit 120 Hz - wer mehr haben möchte, braucht eben einen Monitor oder TV, der intern aus den 60 Hz FullHD 120 Hz (oder mehr) macht. Die Zwischenbilder werden dann vom Gerät berechnet, das gibt es ja auch schon lange - aber die werden nicht *übertragen.*

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn - man sollte sich nicht am Begriff HDMI festklammern - wenn eine Grafikkarte über den HDMI-Stecker FullHD@120Hz übertragen kann und der Monitor es auch dort annehmen kann - gehört es einfach nicht mehr zum HDMI-Standard, was aber nicht bedeutet, dass es nicht geht.

Es gibt da eigentlich nur ein Problem - ich wette, dass bei den Monitoren und auch den Grafikkarten die HDMI-Buchsen aus Sparsamkeitsgründen einfach so beschaltet sind, dass nicht mehr geht. Wozu auch - die denken sich, wenn jemand mehr will, dann nimmt er DVI oder DP, irgendwas davon wird ja immer angeboten. So hoch getaktete Leitungen erhöhen den Aufwand des Platinenlayouts - jeweniger es davon gibt, desto besser - für die Hersteller.

Wennn ein Moni wie der XL2420T wirklich FullHD mit 120Hz über HDMI annehmen kann (irgendwie - der echte Beweis fehlt ja noch, wenn ich das richtig sehe), muss man aber recherchieren, ob die Grafikkarte das dann auch über HDMI ausgeben kann.


----------



## Hübie (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

Den Beweis beim XL24*1*0T habe ich ja ein paar Seiten vorher gepostet 

Aber ob du es glaubst oder nicht: Der Acer-Monitor von meiner Liebsten hat nur HDMI-Eingänge 

Edit: Nein das war im anderen Thread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-120hz-displayport-allgemein.html#post4177711


----------



## dinovom (1. August 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

Welchen Beweiß - du hast doch dort geschrieben, dass du nur HDMI 1.3 und daher max 90Hz hast? (beim BenQ)

Zu dem XL2420T: Habe nun den Monitor heute von Reparatur geholt (am Mo hingebracht) und es wurde neben einem Firmwareupdate sogar die komplette Elektronik getauscht. Dachte ich mir: gute Voraussetzungen dass es klappen könnte. Leider bleibts bei 90Hz per HDMI. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher obs wirklich/nur am Monitor liegt, denn bei HDMI 120Hz (egal welche Timings) meldet er "Kein Signal", während ich @90Hz bei den GTF, DMT, CTV Timings "Kein Signal" bekomme, bei CTV-Reduziertes Blanking "Signal außerhalb des Bereichs!" und auf Automatisch passts. Es war ja die Rede dass eine GTX580/680 nötig ist, ich aber ne EVGA GTX670 habe.

DP@120 (k.A. warum ned optimal?):


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 DVI@120:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 HDMI@90:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hübie (1. August 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

Hast wohl nicht alles gelesen: Die 120 Hz gingen mit dem Acer 120-Hz TFT an meiner GTX 580 per HDMI. Der BenQ machte 90 Hz per HDMI an meiner GTX 580. Und an der HD 6870 liefen beide nur mit 60 Hz, weil es mir nicht möglich war eine individuelle Auflösung zu erstellen - selbst Powerstrip verweigerte. Die HD 6870 hat afaik auch "nur" HDMI 1.3 während meine GTX 1.4a hat.

Verständlich? 

edit: Die GTX 670 hat afaik keinerlei Einschränkungen an den Ausgängen ggü. der GTX 680. Die Chips sind die gleichen.


----------



## dinovom (1. August 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Wennn ein Moni wie der XL2420T wirklich FullHD mit 120Hz über HDMI annehmen kann (irgendwie - der echte Beweis fehlt ja noch, wenn ich das richtig sehe), muss man aber recherchieren, ob die Grafikkarte das dann auch über HDMI ausgeben kann.


 


Hübie schrieb:


> Den Beweis beim XL24*1*0T habe ich ja ein paar Seiten vorher gepostet  - Edit: Nein das war im anderen Thread


 
Doch ich habe alles gelesen - extra deswegen in Klammer (beim Benq) hingeschrieben. Dass dus beim Acer geschafft hast weiß ich - wollte nur die Aussage zum XL2410T korrigieren - dass nur 90 statt 120 bei dem möglich waren. 

Ich frage mich eben wenn meine Grafikkarte das wirklich schaffen könnte, warum meldet der Monitor bei 260Mhz+ "Kein Signal" und bei 222 ist es ok, während er bei 210 (Reduziertes Blanking) "Signal außerhalb des Bereichs!" anzeigt.


----------



## dinovom (5. August 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

So, noch ein paar weitere Infos - dachte ich probiers einfach mal bei Intel - zunächst hilfreiche Links:

Custom Resolutions on Intel Graphics - Intel® Software Network
http://www.servswitch.at/bbexplains/DDC-AT.pdf

Am brauchbarsten davon (wenn auch schon bekannt, nur nicht so detailliert) ist das Tool MonInfo und spuckt folgende DTD zu HDMI (BNQ7F05) aus:

02,3A, 80,18,71, 38,2D,40, 58,2C,45,00, 13,2A,21,00,00, 1E. Das bedeutet im Klartext:

Pixel Clock in MHz: 3A20=148,80
Horizontal active pixels: 780=1920 / H. blanking interval: 118=280
Vertical active pixels: 438=1080 / V. blanking interval: 02D=45
Vorderes Portal= hSync_offse: 58=88 / hSync_widt: 2C=44
Sync. Breite= vSync_offset: 4 / vSync_width: 5
Puh - die nächsten 5 bits sind etwas heftig!
Verstanden habs ned ganz aber die nachfolgende Grafik zeigt: H Image Size: 213=531 / V Image Size: 12A=298
Das Letzte Bit hat 2 Teile: Progessive: 1 (Interlaced wäre 9)
Polarität= Sync Profile: E= +hsync +vsync



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider ist das nur die 1080p60Hz Auflösung und habe festgestellt, dass ich um die 120Hz Timings bei den DVI/DP auszulesen diese Eingänge aktivieren/als Hauptbildschirm verwenden muss. Nun habe ich ein weiteres Problem mit dem Monitor das erst seit der RMA besteht: Unter gewissen Vorraussetzungen krieg ich ein komplett rotes Bild - konkret: bisher bei start von powerstrip sowie MonInfo wenn ich mit 100/120Hz auf DVI/DP die Anzeige laufen hab. Zudem seit neuem Pixelfehler. Tja, diesmal will ich nen kompletten Austausch - es reicht.
BTT Zum glück habe ich noch einen alten Screen - habe ja erwähnt die E-EDID ausgelesen zu haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ergibt die DTD: 8A,6F, 80,A0,70, 38,40,40, 30,20,35,00, 00,00,00,00,00, 1E 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Entspricht eh dem was DVI/DP automatisch bei 120Hz wählen. Extra Size wollte ich nicht setzen, da der link darauf hinweißt, dass es meist eh 00 ist und MonInfo zeigt bei HDMI: Screen size... 530 x 300 mm (24,0 in), btw. weitere interessante Daten (teilweise gekürzt):


Spoiler



Monitor
  BenQ XL2420T (DisplayPort) = BNQ7F06
  Manufacture date......... 2011, ISO week 51
  EDID revision............ 1.4
Timing characteristics
  Horizontal scan range.... 30-140kHz
  Vertical scan range...... 56-120Hz
  Video bandwidth.......... 330MHz
  CVT standard............. Not supported
  GTF standard............. Not supported
  Additional descriptors... None

Monitor
  BenQ XL2420T (HDMI) = BNQ7F05
  Manufacture date......... 2011, ISO week 51
  EDID revision............ 1.3
Timing characteristics
  Horizontal scan range.... 15-135kHz
  Vertical scan range...... 24-120Hz
  Video bandwidth.......... *170MHz* (tja sehr wenig)

Monitor
  BenQ XL2420T (Digital) = BNQ7F04 = DVI
  Manufacture date......... 2011, ISO week 51
  EDID revision............ 1.3
Timing characteristics
  Horizontal scan range.... 30-140kHz
  Vertical scan range...... 56-120Hz
  Video bandwidth.......... 330MHz

Monitor *(WTF is that? Registry - kein Sample!)*
  Model name............... NVD SIM DISP
  Windows description...... PnP-Monitor (Standard) NVD SIM DISP
  Manufacturer............. NVD
  Plug and Play ID......... NVD0000
  Serial number............ n/a
  Manufacture date......... 2011, ISO week 32
  Filter driver............ None
  -------------------------
  EDID revision............ 1.4
  Input signal type........ Digital (DVI)
Timing characteristics
  Horizontal scan range.... 29-113kHz
  Vertical scan range...... 49-86Hz
  Video bandwidth.......... 280MHz
  CVT standard............. Not supported
  GTF standard............. Not supported
  Additional descriptors... None
  Preferred timing......... Yes
  Native/preferred timing.. 1920x1200p at 60Hz 
    Modeline............... "1920x1200" 154,000 1920 1968 2000 2080 1200 1203 1209 1235 +hsync -vsync
  Detailed timing #1....... 2560x1600p at 60Hz 
    Modeline............... "2560x1600" 268,000 2560 2608 2640 2720 1600 1603 1609 1646 +hsync -vsync

Monitor
  BenQ XL2420T (Analog) = BNQ7F03 = VGA *(Info von mir da ja nicht digital)*



Das habe ich nun wie im ersten Link beschrieben eingefügt - wie zu befürchten war kein erfolg. Natürlich habe ich auch wie dort beschrieben - wenn es vl. am BIOS liegt - ne andere Auflösung einzustellen, also z.B. 1912x1088, folglich 8A,6F,78,A0,70,40,40,40,30,20,35,00,00,00,00,00,00,1E aber auch das hat nicht funktioniert (kann die Auflösung nicht im Betriebssystem oder Grafiktreiber auswählen). Da EDID aber sowieso nur 170MHz über HDMI meldet (siehe spoiler - auch wenn ich schon 222 geschafft habe) denke ich wird es einfach nicht mehr.

@Hübie ich hätt ne bitte an dich - kannst du: bei dem Acer per HDMI @120Hz deine gesamten Infos die MonInfo da an dem Anschluss rausspuckt (im spoiler) posten sowie checken ob du auch sowas wie NVD SIM DISP hast?

EDIT: Ach und mir ist noch was aufgefallen - bei HDMI steht Horizontal scan range.... 15-135kHz  (Oh im Handbuch steht gar nur 15 - 100 kHz.) - und das gewünschte Setting entspricht ja dem von DP/DVI das aber 137,25kHz verwendet. liegts vl. daran dass ich drüber bin? Wie muss ich die anpassen, dass es sich ausgeht? Wohl nur durch die Ver. Freq aber 100/110Hz habe ich ja auch probiert. Nur 90 funkt wo ich ja bei 101kHz Hor. Freq, und 222MHz Takt bin.


----------



## Hübie (6. August 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

Huhu. Ich hab leider nicht viel Zeit. Ich poste dir meine EDID schnell. Müssen das später beschnacken. Ich seh aber so schon dass deine Bandbreit arg beschnitten ist.


```
Monitor
  Model name............... BenQ XL2410T
  Manufacturer............. BenQ
  Plug and Play ID......... BNQ7F02
  Serial number............ MAA00164SL0
  Manufacture date......... 2010, ISO week 42
  Filter driver............ None
  -------------------------
  EDID revision............ 1.3
  Input signal type........ Digital
  Color bit depth.......... Undefined
  Display type............. RGB color
  Screen size.............. 520 x 290 mm (23,4 in)
  Power management......... Active off/sleep
  Extension blocs.......... 1 (CEA-EXT)
  -------------------------
  DDC/CI................... Supported
  MCCS revison............. 2.0
  Display technology....... TFT
  Controller............... Mstar 0x56
  Firmware revision........ 1.1
  Firmware flags........... 0x0000FFFF
  Active power on time..... 168 hours
  Power consumption........ Not supported
  Current frequency........ 137,30kHz, 120,00Hz

Color characteristics
  Default color space...... sRGB
  Display gamma............ 2,20
  Red chromaticity......... Rx 0,641 - Ry 0,338
  Green chromaticity....... Gx 0,315 - Gy 0,629
  Blue chromaticity........ Bx 0,159 - By 0,059
  White point (default).... Wx 0,313 - Wy 0,329
  Additional descriptors... None

Timing characteristics
  Horizontal scan range.... 30-140kHz
  Vertical scan range...... 56-120Hz
  Video bandwidth.......... 330MHz
  CVT standard............. Not supported
  GTF standard............. Not supported
  Additional descriptors... None
  Preferred timing......... Yes
  Native/preferred timing.. 1920x1080p at 60Hz (16:9)
    Modeline............... "1920x1080" 148,500 1920 2008 2052 2200 1080 1084 1089 1125 +hsync -vsync

Standard timings supported
     720 x  400p at  70Hz - IBM VGA
     640 x  480p at  60Hz - IBM VGA
     640 x  480p at  75Hz - VESA
     800 x  600p at  60Hz - VESA
     800 x  600p at  75Hz - VESA
     832 x  624p at  75Hz - Apple Mac II
    1024 x  768p at  60Hz - VESA
    1024 x  768p at  75Hz - VESA
    1280 x 1024p at  75Hz - VESA
    1152 x  870p at  75Hz - Apple Mac II
     640 x  480p at 120Hz - VESA STD
     800 x  600p at 120Hz - VESA STD
    1024 x  768p at 120Hz - VESA STD
    1280 x 1024p at  60Hz - VESA STD
    1280 x 1024p at  75Hz - VESA STD
    1280 x 1024p at 120Hz - VESA STD
    1440 x  900p at 120Hz - VESA STD

EIA/CEA-861 Information
  Revision number.......... 1
  IT underscan............. Not supported
  Basic audio.............. Not supported
  YCbCr 4:4:4.............. Not supported
  YCbCr 4:2:2.............. Not supported
  Native formats........... 0
  Detailed timing #1....... 1920x1080p at 100Hz (16:9)
    Modeline............... "1920x1080" 235,500 1920 1968 2000 2080 1080 1083 1088 1133 +hsync -vsync
  Detailed timing #2....... 1920x1080p at 110Hz (16:9)
    Modeline............... "1920x1080" 260,250 1920 1968 2000 2080 1080 1083 1088 1138 +hsync -vsync
  Detailed timing #3....... 1920x1080p at 120Hz (16:9)
    Modeline............... "1920x1080" 285,500 1920 1968 2000 2080 1080 1083 1088 1144 +hsync -vsync

Reserved general related data

Report information
  Date generated........... 06.08.2012
  Software revision........ 2.60.0.972
  Data source.............. Real-time 0x0011
  Operating system......... 6.1.7601.2.Service Pack 1

Raw data
  00,FF,FF,FF,FF,FF,FF,00,09,D1,02,7F,45,54,00,00,2A,14,01,03,80,34,1D,78,2E,2C,C1,A4,56,50,A1,28,
  0F,50,54,A5,6B,80,31,7C,45,7C,61,7C,81,80,81,8F,81,BC,95,3C,01,01,02,3A,80,18,71,38,2D,40,58,2C,
  45,00,09,25,21,00,00,1A,00,00,00,FF,00,4D,41,41,30,30,31,36,34,53,4C,30,0A,20,00,00,00,FD,00,38,
  78,1E,8C,21,00,0A,20,20,20,20,20,20,00,00,00,FC,00,42,65,6E,51,20,58,4C,32,34,31,30,54,0A,01,3E,
  02,01,04,00,FE,5B,80,A0,70,38,35,40,30,20,35,00,09,25,21,00,00,1A,A9,65,80,A0,70,38,3A,40,30,20,
  35,00,09,25,21,00,00,1A,86,6F,80,A0,70,38,40,40,30,20,35,00,09,25,21,00,00,1A,00,00,00,00,00,00,
  00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,
  00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,00,0C
```

Edit: Sorry eben erst gelesen dass du die vom ACER willst. Das schaff ich jetzt nicht mehr.


----------



## dinovom (6. August 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

Danke mal für die Info. Ich frage mich nur grade: " Input signal type........ Digital" - ist das wirklich der HDMI? Bei mir heißt so der DL-DVI-D Anschluss. Ich mein der BenQ ist auch interessant aber nur wenn das wirklich der HDMI Anschluss ist!


----------



## FlasherBasher (6. August 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

* Wenn kein Dual-Link DVI oder DisplaPort Anschluss vorhanden ist wird das nichts mit 120Hz in FullHD. 						*


----------



## dinovom (6. August 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

Du hast dir den und den anderen Thread durchgesehen? Es wurde schon gegenteiliges bewiesen - setzen, sechs! Sicher ist einiges dafür nötig - eine GTX580/670/680 (zumindest sollen es diese können, k.A. ob andre), HDMI 1.4 High Speed Kabel, Monitor der das mitmacht, z.Z. nur der Acer HS244HQbmii wirklich bestätigt - aber es geht.


----------



## FlasherBasher (6. August 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

Ok jetzt muss er es testen. 

Ich hab auch nen 120Hz der über Dual Link DVI läuft.


----------



## Hübie (7. August 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*



dinovom schrieb:


> Danke mal für die Info. Ich frage mich nur grade: " Input signal type........ Digital" - ist das wirklich der HDMI? Bei mir heißt so der DL-DVI-D Anschluss. Ich mein der BenQ ist auch interessant aber nur wenn das wirklich der HDMI Anschluss ist!


 
Ne der BenQ ist ja per DVI-D dran. Hab zu spät gelesen dass du die vom Acer wolltest. Muss den dann Frauchen klauen und hier anklemmen


----------



## dSaster (18. August 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D bei 800x600 via HDMI möglich!!!*

So Freunde!

Habe das ganze Hin und Her satt gehabt und  mir bei Amazon den BenQ XL2420T und den Acer GD245HQABID bestellt.
Kurz und Knapp 800x600@120Hz geht via HDMI bei beiden Modellen. 
(Bereits bei 1024x768 kann die Refreshrate nur noch bis knapp 105Hz gefahren werden. Ab da gibt es Bildaussetzter - beim Benq wird das Bild ab und zu kurz schwarz und beim Acer verschieben sich die Pixel. Jede nach dem wie die Software den Fehlerhaften Datenstrom wohl handelt.)

EDIT: Muss mich hier korrigieren.
Warum auch immer akzeptiert der Monitor nun auch bei einer Auflösung von 1024x768 die 120Hz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe die Frequenzen via PowerStrip forciert und als Eingang zum Monitor HDMI und auch DVI mittels Adapter probiert.
Bei HDMI ist das Bild generell etwas matschiger und via DVI merke ich beim zocken ein input lag weshalb ich beim zocken auf HDMI setzte. Das Bild kann bei 800x600 in der Höhe passend skaliert werden (Aspect mode).

Hatte ja bereits am Anfang des Threads erwähnt, dass ich ein Notebook mit einer AMD HD 5730 habe.

Tja gibts noch Fragen?!


----------



## Hübie (18. August 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

Ja: wieso muss man mit so einer Graupengrafikkarte zocken und sich dann einbilden über DVI input lag zu haben??


----------



## dSaster (19. August 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*



Hübie schrieb:


> Ja: wieso muss man mit so einer Graupengrafikkarte zocken und sich dann einbilden über DVI input lag zu haben??



Was bitte hat die Grafikkarte mit einem Inut Lag des Monitors zu tun? Die Grafikkarte bringt mir 120FPS bei dem wozu ich sie brauche.
Im Übrigen kannst du mir gerne eine Methode zur Messung des Input lags nennen und ich bringe dir den Beweis meines subjektiven Eindrucks welcher mich nur selten im Stich lässt.


----------



## dSaster (2. September 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI ist möglich!*

Hi,

habe noch ein update. 
Mir ist es nun auch gelungen die 120Hz bis zu einer Auflösung von 1280x720 zu betreiben. Hier ist man aber scheinbar schon sehr dicht an der Schmerzgrenze der Bandbreite angelangt.
Es funktioniert bei dem benq xl2420t nur mit einem Trick. Via PowerStrip kann man die Auflösungen selbst definieren. Hier ist es Notwendig das vordere und hintere Portal zu minimieren bzw. auf 1 zu setzen.
Das sind zusätzliche Pixel die bei der CRT Technik notwendig waren aber beim TFT nicht mehr benötigt werden und die reale Auflösung unnötiger weise erhöhen.
Reduced blanking.

Damit passt diese Auflösung wohl noch so gerade in die HDMI Bandbreite. Als Eingang zum Monitor habe ich allerdings den DVI über Adapter benutzt. Speise ich dieses Signal in den HDMI port des Monitors ist das Bild verzerrt - also Fehlerhaft. Warum das so ist verstehe ich nicht, da ja HDMI generell eine höhere Bandbreite als DVI hat.


----------



## dinovom (3. September 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI ist möglich!*



dSaster schrieb:


> Speise ich dieses Signal in den HDMI port des Monitors ist das Bild verzerrt - also Fehlerhaft. Warum das so ist verstehe ich nicht, da ja HDMI generell eine höhere Bandbreite als DVI hat.


 
Du meinst die GBit/s im Vergleich HMDI 1.3+ vs. DVI Dual Link? Die sind bei den Auflösungen erst recht nicht von Bedeutung. Wie wir schon festgestellt haben ist hier die Video Bandbreite - genauer gesagt der Pixeltakt ausschlaggebend. Und der ist bei HDMI mit 170MHz vs. DVI mit 330MHz doch arg beschränkt. Und die Grenzen dürften eben bei 1080p@90Hz (=OC auf 210Mhz) (720p@120Hz) sein.



OctoCore schrieb:


> 3D für Spiele mit HDMI 1.4a-Standard ist definiert mit 1280x720p in 60 Hz - also praktisch auf dem Monitor wegen der wieder getrennten Doppelframes 120 Hz.


Blöd, dass der Monitor nur 1.4 (nicht 1.4a) spezifiziert ist. Und auf der Suche nach nem Kabel habe ich auf die schnelle kein 1.4a High Speed gefunden. Sonst hättest das auch per HDMI schaffen müssen?


----------



## Hübie (3. September 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*



dSaster schrieb:


> Was bitte hat die Grafikkarte mit einem Inut Lag des Monitors zu tun? Die Grafikkarte bringt mir 120FPS bei dem wozu ich sie brauche.
> Im Übrigen kannst du mir gerne eine Methode zur Messung des Input lags nennen und ich bringe dir den Beweis meines subjektiven Eindrucks welcher mich nur selten im Stich lässt.


 
Weil das eine frage der frametimes ist  Naja aber schön das du es so halbwegs hinbekommen hast. Damit würde ich mich jedoch nicht zufrieden geben...


----------



## Aufgewachter (11. September 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

Selbst wenn HDMi 1.3/1.4 ein Full HD (1.920 x 1.080) Signal mit 120 Hz übertragen könnten, würden Full HD (1.920 x 1.080) mit 120 Hz nicht gelingen. Es gibt offenbar keinen Monitorhersteller, der seinen Monitoren eine Elektronik spendiert, welche in der Lage ist eine Ablenkfrequenz von 140 kHz digital zu verarbeiten. Ich persönlich rate von HDMI (auch 1.3 und 1.4 ab), wenn man Full HD (1.920 x 1.080) mit 120 Hz vertikal darstellen möchte. Ich empfehle DVI-D Dual Link.


Nicht überall, wo 120 Hz drauf steht, ist auch 120 Hz drin !!!

Laut den technischen Spezifikationen auf der Asus Internetseite kann der neue 120 Hz Monitor Asus VG278H die Full HD (1.920 x 1.080) mit 120 Hz nur über D-Sub Analog darstellen. Digital per Dual Link DVI schafft der Asus VG278 keine 120 Hz in Full HD (1.920 x 1.080), sondern nur 85 Hz, da er keine digitalen Videosignale mit mehr als 83 kHz verarbeiten und darstellen kann. Steht sogar online in der Spezifikation.

Die horizontale Ablenkfrequenz in der analogen Betriebsart liegt bei 140 kHz und ist ausreichend für 122 Hz vertikal. Analoge Videosignale in Full HD mit einer Bildwiederholfrequenz von 120 Hz vertikal sehen aber alles andere als schön aus bezogen auf die Signalqualität.

Technische Spezifikationen
Asus VG278H
http://www.asus.de/Display/LCD_Monitors/VG278H/#specifications

P.S.: Asus schweigt sich leider darüber aus, ob es sich bei der Dual Link Video Schnittstelle über eine DVI-D Dual Link Schnittstelle oder eine DVI-I Dual Link Schnittstelle handelt. DVI-I Dual Link führt nämlich neben dem digitalen Signal auch das analoge Signal mit. Vielleicht kann der Asus VG278H überhaupt nicht mit digitalen Daten über DVI umgehen? Zumindestens kann er HDMI 1.4

Aber auch in der HDMI Betriebsart bei Full HD (1.920 x 1.080) ist spätestens bei 85 Hz vertikal Ende Gelände.

Gibt es denn Monitore, welche Full HD (1.920 x 1.080) mit 120 Hz auch digital mit 137.2 kHz ansteuern können? 

Ich habe zu diesem Thema xtra einen Thread geöffnet !!!

1.920 x 1.080 mit 120 Hz auf 137.2 kHz (analog) statt (digital) per DVI
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...f-137-2-khz-analog-statt-digital-per-dvi.html


-Aufgewachter-


----------



## Elerizor (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

jetzt nochmal klartext, also wie ich es verstanden hab ist es möglich, mit nem adapterkabel, hdmi-laptop/dvi-d-benq, die 120hz bei einer auflösung von 1024x768 hinzubekommen?
ich hab nämlich das selbe problem
hab nen benqxl2420t und nen asus republik of gamers laptop mit ner GeForce660M, hat aber leider auch nur hdmi oder halt vga :/


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

Nein HDMI ist auf 60hz begrenzt
High Definition Multimedia Interface


----------



## Elerizor (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

dsaster sagt oben was anderes


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

Ja mit nicht Standard Einstellungen und Bildfehlern, dafür ist HDMI nicht ausgelegt bleib bei DVI-D


----------



## dinovom (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

Also es geht doch nur um 1024x768 @ 120Hz. Da ist kein Adapter u.ä. nötig - ist noch spürbar unter jeder derzeitigen HDMI Implementierung (also bei HDMI 1.4). Hab das grade noch getestet bei meinem XL2420T und Intel HD2500 (die empfindlicher ist als meine GTX 670 bzw. die GTX660M) mit HDMI 1.4 High Speed Kabel. Bei 1280x1024 sind offiziell dann nur mehr 75Hz drinn, da könnte 120Hz per OC noch drinn sein. Was in dem Thread beschrieben wurde war 1080p@120Hz - das ist per HDMI nur dann machbar wenn alle Komponenten mitspielen (würde schätzen locker 95% der Monitore machen das nicht mit). Bitte genau lesen. Die andere Frage ist natürlich wer heutzutage auf so ner kleinen Auflösung spielen möchte - erst recht wenn der Monitor eine 62% höhere native Auflösung hat.


----------



## Elerizor (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

sry ich bin in der materie einfach null drin und hab von der technik auch wirklich nicht allzu viel ahnung so als wirtschaftsrechtler 
heisst für mich: so lange ich 1024x768 oder 800x600 spielen will, sind die 120hz zu packen? wenn ja mit welchem kabel

jetzt schreibt nicht wieder dvi-d - dvi-d, über den anschluss am laptop verfüge ich nicht


----------



## dinovom (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

Ein einfaches HDMI High Speed Kabel wird reichen. Wenn du das künftig noch wo anders verwenden willst (STB/BD-Player) und dabei aufs Internet zugreifen willst, dann ein "High Speed Cable with Ethernet". HDMI :: Manufacturer :: HDMI 1.4 :: Finding the Right Cable. Welche "Version" das Kabel hat ist völlig egal (da es bei Kabeln eig. keine Versionsnr gibt, sogar verboten wurde) Welches Kabel fr HDMI 1.4a-Standard verwenden / Gibt es HDMI 1.4a-Kabel?, Anschluss & Verkabelung - HIFI-FORUM. Bis 3m würde ich sagen spielt auch die Qualität des HDMI Kabels keine wichtige Rolle - bis 15m dann schon, ab dann braucht man spät. nen Repeater. Ich denke für deine Zwecke wird aber jedes High Speed Kabel vom Laden um die Ecke reichen.

Was ich mit der nativen Auflösung gemeint habe ist dir klar? Spielst du denn mit 1:1 Anzeigemodus (was speziell bei 800x600 dann aber ein sehr kleines Bild erzeugt)? Denn was die Interpolation angeht ist der Monitor nicht der beste.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

Ein interpoliertes Bild mit 120hz und unscharfen kanten.
Mann..... seid ihr Leidensfähig


----------



## dinovom (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

Denkst du auch nach bevor du postest? Sry aber 4k befreien einen nicht vor dem hier. Noch gibt's keine Info darüber ob er Interpoliert oder 1:1 schaut. Bei der geringen Auflösung schafft auch die schwächere mobile Karte noch AA - je nachdem welche, also wie aktuell und fordernd seine Spiele sind sogar hohes SGAA. Gegen 120Hz spricht gar nichts. "Leiden" tut man in dem Fall erst wenn man besseres kennt und vermisst. Zu guter Letzt - wen meinst du mit "ihr"?


----------



## Elerizor (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

wenn würd ich die 800x600 oder 1024x768 mit schwedenrand(nennt man so in der cs szene, schwarzer rand rechts und links) spielen... ist ja logisch eig 

edit: bleibt dann jetzt nur noch die frage ob beim benq son kabel dabei ist oder nicht. edit2: ok ist nicht dabei :/


----------



## Elerizor (29. Oktober 2012)

*AW: 120Hz@2D per HDMI möglich?*

nochmal für alle falls nochmal fragen aufkommen: mit 1024*768 gehen die 120hz ohne jegliche probleme


----------

